# 6x9" duda en dejar solo el cono de grabes



## Alfgu (Abr 3, 2009)

Hola compañeros, hacia tiempo que no pasaba por aqui, espero que esteis todos bien y en armonia.

Pues la duda es que tengo un altavoz de coche, un pioneer 6x9" de 4 vias, mi idea es quitar las vias de agudos-¿medio?, porque hay una de las vias que parece que no funciona, y creo que es la de medios, ya que lo quiero poner así en un "invento" que he hecho con la radio original del coche, al tener 4 salidas de audio, voi a poner dos altavoces de 4x6" de dos vias, y luego tengo pensado en poner el de 6x9" como grabe.
El invento es este, con parte de la consola central del coche y la radio una Siemens VDO CDR500 y la pantalla TID, es de un Opel Astra G.

http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cdr5002.jpg

Bueno pues la duda es esa que si le puedo quitar sin que falle las otras tres vias para dejar el cono de grabes.


----------



## Alfgu (Abr 3, 2009)

Se me olvidaba, el altavoz es un keenwod en vez de Pioneer.
Foto:
http://img441.imageshack.us/my.php?image=altpioneer.jpg


----------



## Alfgu (Abr 3, 2009)

Lo he quitado, era sencillo, cortar los cables y quitar el tornillo de sujección, y funciona bien.

No se para que pregunto si luego termino haciendolo antes de que me dén opinion jeje.


----------

